# Gen 2 rollout?



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Tommy, the suspense is killing me (us). What's the scoop on the new rods?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Joe,

I have a complete set in hand and doing final testing now. Please be patient...  I want to make sure the final product is indeed lighter and stronger with quicler recovery.

Tommy


----------

